# How much bac-out in carpet steam cleaner?



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

I have the Hoover Steam Vac and have read that people love bac-out as an alternative the smelly chemical cleaners. Someone also mentioned oxy-clean, and I have already used vinegar.

How much Bac-Out to put in? I don't want to overdo it. the oxy-clean is also intriguing, but i'd be afraid that it would get all foamy and ruin the cleaner...


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Subbing!

It's time to clean our carpets


----------



## lab80 (Feb 1, 2006)

I just filled it to the line for the 'cleaning solution' and the rest with water. Bac-Out works best with cold water, but I used hot water and it worked just fine. I refilled the water canister with plain hot water with no solution and went over the area to make sure the carpet was cleared of the Bac-Out so we weren't all walking around on it.

I only steam vac right before bed so it drys over night and it's totally dry by the time we wake up.









I hate walking on wet carpet.


----------



## tracyhos (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a Bissell, so I don't how much it differs from a Hoover...but I fill the cleaner compartment with a 50/50 ratio of water and Bac-Out. It was just a guess the first time and it worked fine, so that's what I've kept doing.


----------

